# real wings



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone use the new real wings decoys yet? Just wondering what you guys think of them???


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

look at this

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23677


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

that was pretty inconclusive, anybody else?????


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I was just showing you there was a thread already started.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

We used three of them this past wknd. and I thought they looked good up in the air, but did it pull in geese? We had flocks come down to the decoys, but not many. I am not sure if they came down just for a look at the spinning wing or not... You can see them for a long ways, but it just looks like a paper plate floating in the air.

It's worth a try if you haven't, but I don't think I'll invest...


----------



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah ive tried them, they actually work really good for dark geese i thought. Well it was either them or my excellent short reed goose calling that did the trick. Yeah probably my calling

Good luck out there Triple B


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

trripleb, 
i dont think it matters what decoys u use as long as u know how to call, i would reccommend u start with a flute and when u get older move to a short reed, another thing is it doesn't matter how close they come when u can't hit them , and have to rely on team members to do the shooting for u:beer:


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Never used one they look sweet though 8)


----------



## GooseEnemy1 (Dec 16, 2004)

We used them last weekend and the brids were coming in on the deck and seen that spinner and reacted just like any goose does. They don't like them and should probably just be used for duck hunting and would work amazing. After we took that down we hammered em'. I have heard of people shoot snows with them up though so it's still in the air, as for me not the best.


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Reelwings DO NOT work for snows.
I have hunted over several spreads using reelwings in the last two months and have had several somewhat successful (15-30) bird days. 95% OF THE KILLS WERE MADE WITH THE REELWINGS LAYING ON THE GROUND. Reel wings will repel snow geese from your spread and keep them out of range.

Who ever ownes the company should have directed there products marketing toward duckhunting. Now a product that from what I have seen is verry effective at attracting ducks has a tarnished reputation.


----------

